# How to smoke a vadalia onion?



## keith54

Hi everyone, its been awhile since I've been here. So hi to you all. I'll be smoking a butt today and thought I'd throw on a onion and was wondering about how long and should I add olive oil and spices. Thanks in advance for your help.

Keith


----------



## supervman

I've never smoked one but I do em in the oven and they're great! 
Cut off the onion top, but not the bottom. Peel off the outer layer of skin and dispose of it. Core out a hole in the top center of the onion, leaving the onion whole and intact. 

Cut from the top down towards the bottom but DON'T CUT through it. 
Turn it a quarter turn and do same thing so it's in fours but whole. 
This leaves the onion quartered but still whole. 

Now, put a beef boullion cube in the hole or a spoonful of beef base and a couple of pats of butter. Top off with a little salt and some pepper. 
Wrap in tin foil and I do em in the oven at 375 for 45 min. Comes out terriffic and sort of tastes like french onion soup. 

Hope this is somewhat helpful. 
V


----------



## keith54

Thanks for the tips supervman...I think I'll core the onion and cut it in quarters as you mentioned. rub a little olive oil and put it in unwraped. Going for the smokey flavor. Thanks again and if it turns out great I'll post the results here.

keith


----------



## supervman

The coring and ALMOST quartering lets the flavors get into the onion.
To smoke maybe lop off the top. Drizzle and replace top WITH outer skin on then remove that after smoking so it doesn't dry out. 
They're only onions. Try one each way. See what works best. 
Sorry I couldn't be of more assistance.


----------



## abelman

Onions are very easy and very, very good. Temp is 225-250 and around an hour and a half until tender.

I've done them whole with the outer skin peeled:



I have also cut them in half, take a little of the core out, put a half of a chicken or beef boullion cube in there and wrap in foil:



Or, since you're doing a butt, and it works with a brisket, slice up the onions and whatever other veggies you want. Put about a cup and a half of apple juice in there and place the pan below the butt to catch the drippings. Leave it on there as long as the butt is on. I did these yesterday (onions, jalapenos, and mushrooms) under a briaket:


----------



## walking dude

i have a blooming onion kit, that i use.........instead of deep fat frying, i just smoke it. I use olive oil, jeff's rub, etc.


----------



## walking dude

i also slice up the onion, for my smoke bacon cheeseburgers........werks and TASTES great


----------



## stephanieluis

2 lbs thinly sliced Vidalia Onions or other sweet onions, 1- cup sour cream
3- eggs, 1- cup Pepper Jack cheese, grated, 1- cup sharp cheddar, grated, 6- tsp butter, 4- pieces of smoked bacon fried and crumbled, or sausage (fried, drained & crumbled),2- splashes of hot sauce, 1/2 tsp salt
1- tsp white pepper
Saute onions in butter until clear. Let stand and cool some. Grate cheese. Beat the eggs add the pepper jack, salt, pepper, sour cream and bacon to the eggs and mix well. Pour into 9 inch (unbaked) pie shells, add the cheddar cheese on top and bake at 375 for 40 minutes and let cool and serve. For baking on your cooker or grill, use a pizza stone on the grate to diffuse the heat. Cooking over wood coals or lump charcoal gives this pie an excellent flavor.
-------------------
stephanieluis


Guaranteed ROI


----------



## morkdach

thanks abe that is a kick *** qview


----------



## ismoke

I have never smoked these, but know people that have, and they say that they've been great.  I've always just done it on a gas grill, but here's how I do my stuffed vidalia onions:

• 2 large Vidalia Onions
• 1/2 pound white semi soft cheese
• 2 heaping tables spoons of fresh garlic
• 1/2 package of drained frozen spinach
• 1/2 cup of grated asiago
• 1/3 of a package of cream cheese
• 1/3 of a cup of olive oil
• Pinch of salt
• Few cranks of the pepper grinder

I sliced off the tops of the two onions and removed the papery exterior. Then used a melon baller to gut the onion till just the outer or two outer layers were left.

The cheese I used was a holey/Swiss type from Holland. Just something that looked good at the Grocery Store. You could use anything from Swiss to Monterey Jack.

I prefer to buy cheese in blocks and grate it myself but you can do either. I grated about half a pound (a little less actually) and then added the cream cheese, the spinach, Asiago, garlic, olive oil, salt and black pepper. I mixed it up until it was spread well through the whole mixture. Feel free to make a bunch extra and throw it in the freezer.

I spooned the mixture into the onions and wrapped them in aluminum foil and put on the grill for about an hour. When they got soft when I squeezed them with the tongs they are done.


----------



## smokeguy

Those sound like they'd be out of this world good!


----------



## supervman

I'm diggin that. Definately on the to do list. 
V


----------



## flash

My wife loves onion, me only so-so, but we found with Ablemans method that I love them this way, wife is so-so


----------

